# Eventful Sunday, the jailbait



## DiGiTaL (Apr 11, 2011)

This girl came to the gym while I was working last month..really attractive, in shape.. and wanted to buy a membership. I saw the paradox in all this. Sat her down and started the paperwork, I have to ask for an ID before signing the contract. Looked at her, didnt look the same person. I asked how old she is, she said Ninete..TWenty-one. I knew it, fake id. Probably under age. Told her she needs to bring her parent of gaurdian since I know shes under 18. She goes "okay, can i have your number so I can call you when I come back with my mom". Gave her company phone #, she wanted mine, I said w.e and gave it to her.

Bad mistake.

2 weeks ago. I got a text. "Heyyy what's uppppp" _is that really how people talk now adays?_ Confused, I asked who it is. "Its sasha from gym i came to sign up forgot to bring my mom remember". I told her she can go anytime and finish her up application. She goes "oh okay, i just wanted to say hi oh and do you have fb?". I dont have it, and you know she wants more then just business once she asks that. She starts telling me she knows my friend Crystal. Tells me shes actually 16. And starts flirting with me...and all im saying is "nice." "okay" "what else", short answers and her texts are so nasty...thecaptn would probably love to read them.

I ignore her for awhile and today. Getting ready to pack my text books and head to work, I get a text saying "so...me and crystal have been talking about something.." I didnt reply....within 10mins another text "We want to try a threeway with you"..my friend crystal is 19...I said "Im not interested. I have a girlfriend".

I dont really have a girlfriend, I was seeing one, I was hoping it would work out. Friday turns out, it wont work out. 

So she goes "Why not, you dont have a gf, we're too ugly for you?" I said no im justn ot interested then they joke around about me being gay. So I said Im too old for both of them. She says "yea but your hot and were hot so y not other guys would be so happy"...I turned my phone off.

Pros:
They are both sexy as hell. RetLaw would...ugh i dont even wanna think about that.

Cons:
One is 16
One is my bestfriend's cousin.

Conclusion:


What do you guys think? made the wrong choice? If I get pics, Im producing them.


----------



## MyK (Apr 11, 2011)

um, fuck them.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

yes U DID 
u coulda had a three sum...WITH HOT ONES


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

JK 
I woulda probably freaked out too


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

she is a freak in the first place 
for having a fake ID


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 11, 2011)

Fuck 'em and post pics!!    ... Seriously.


----------



## manbag83 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yikes!  Scary situation.  Think it through.  It could seriously bite you in the ass.  Sounds like fun but in the end you may regret it.  I could see a lot of drama coming down on you if things go south. and dont post em up!  thats worse than doing the deed.  evidence!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 11, 2011)

i would make a copy of the fake id then do them. if it ever came back youd have proof she was um 19 or 21


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> i would make a copy of the fake id then do them. if it ever came back youd have proof she was um 19 or 21


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 11, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> Yikes! Scary situation. Think it through. It could seriously bite you in the ass. Sounds like fun but in the end you may regret it. I could see a lot of drama coming down on you if things go south. and dont post em up! thats worse than doing the deed. evidence!


 

Dude, where's your sense of excitement? He can bang these chicks, lay low for a while and then post pics when he knows he's g2g. 

Chances are, they just wanna be laid.


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

manbag83 said:


> Yikes!  Scary situation.  Think it through.  It could seriously bite you in the ass.  Sounds like fun but in the end you may regret it.  I could see a lot of drama coming down on you if things go south. and dont post em up!  thats worse than doing the deed.  evidence!



right on


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

BTW
I know a guy that went from living in Gaza to helping the US army in Iraq to living under a bridge in the USA (didnt ask him why...but am sure he messed around with an under age)
be extra careful 
BE EXTRA EXTRA CAREFUL

the guy keeps getting his food eaten by crocodiles


----------



## manbag83 (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry to spoil the fun.. just playin devils advocate... fine... You twisted my arm.   Fuck them both!


----------



## MyK (Apr 11, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> BTW
> I know a guy that went from living in Gaza to helping the US army in Iraq to living under a bridge in the USA (didnt ask him why...but am sure he messed around with an under age)
> be extra careful
> BE EXTRA EXTRA CAREFUL
> ...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 11, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> BTW
> I know a guy that went from living in Gaza to helping the US army in Iraq to living under a bridge in the USA (didnt ask him why...but am sure he messed around with an under age)
> be extra careful
> BE EXTRA EXTRA CAREFUL
> ...


 

A fellow carpet muncher fucking little girls? No!


----------



## Hench (Apr 11, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Fuck 'em and post pics!!    ... Seriously.



This. 

Report back when you're done.


----------



## MyK (Apr 11, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> This girl came to the gym while I was working last month..really attractive, in shape.. and wanted to buy a membership. I saw the paradox in all this. Sat her down and started the paperwork, I have to ask for an ID before signing the contract. Looked at her, didnt look the same person. I asked how old she is, she said Ninete..TWenty-one. I knew it, fake id. Probably under age. Told her she needs to bring her parent of gaurdian since I know shes under 18. She goes "okay, can i have your number so I can call you when I come back with my mom". Gave her company phone #, she wanted mine, I said w.e and gave it to her.....


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



I swear 
I am not lying 
he was begging next to the gas station and he just asked me if I speak Arabic 
I got scared because I was talking alot of shit on the internet...I was thinking its a TRAP


----------



## MyK (Apr 11, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> I swear
> I am not lying
> he was begging next to the gas station and he just asked me if I speak Arabic
> I got scared because I was talking alot of shit on the internet...I was thinking its a TRAP


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



exactly 
the war on terror is not a war on terror after all


----------



## MyK (Apr 11, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> exactly
> the war on terror is not a war on terror after all


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 11, 2011)

Age of consent in Missouri is 17. I'd check your local laws, you might be g2g soon if not now. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



your in fuckin Canada


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

canada dosent have an army 
u can eat them up like termites


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 11, 2011)

Age of consent is 16 here. I could fuck them. They want it, they arent innocent, not virgins and probably not the first time. 

I could..I could..Im going to ask for nudes tho.

But I wont fuck them. Im still trying to fix it with my lady. I like this one too much =P


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 11, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Age of consent is 16 here. I could fuck them. They want it, they arent innocent, not virgins and probably not the first time.
> 
> I could..I could..Im going to ask for nudes tho.
> 
> But I wont fuck them. Im still trying to fix it with my lady. I like this one too much =P



You got this shit, son! I was in a similar situation, except one had an unbelievable body for a 17 year old, and the other was just ok. I shouldn't have ever passed. Now the hot one had a kid and her once amazing tits are hanging at her stomach and I wouldn't fuck her with retlaws dick. I should have never passed on that situation. 

Don't make the same mistake I did! Now go out and shit on their chests! Wait, what? 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## MyK (Apr 11, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


> your in fuckin Canada


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 11, 2011)

Who said your lady has to know? Man I hate you right now, not really, but sort of because I want to be you.


----------



## MyK (Apr 11, 2011)

saudichild89 said:


>


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Age of consent is 16 here. I could fuck them. They want it, they arent innocent, not virgins and probably not the first time.
> 
> I could..I could..Im going to ask for nudes tho.
> 
> But I wont fuck them. Im still trying to fix it with my lady. I like this one too much =P



I think their parents have to know (not the 3 sum)

it dosent make sens 
can u rap them when they turn 18?


----------



## saudichild89 (Apr 11, 2011)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO





MyK 3.0 said:


>


----------



## CG (Apr 11, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Age of consent is 16 here. I could fuck them. They want it, they arent innocent, not virgins and probably not the first time.
> 
> I could..I could..Im going to ask for nudes tho.
> 
> But I wont fuck them. Im still trying to fix it with my lady. I like this one too much =P



16 is consent. Good. Some states have the 3 or 4 year rule. I.e. she's 16, at 19 or 20 its all good. At 21+, its jailbait homie. Is she mature or a child? Nota virgin, good. Did this chick ever actually sign up for the gym??

Maybe its all the  or the clen\ ephedrine abuse of the past, but when pussy is that convenient and seems too good to be true, it normally is

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 11, 2011)

WTF? Spray them both up. 

GICH!!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 11, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


>



I was all hot and horny for 16 year old poon, but this picture just made my dick crawl back up inside of me. I may not see it for the rest of the week after seeing that picture.


----------



## oufinny (Apr 11, 2011)

I say at a minimum get the pics and post them here... if you are legal, fuck them.


----------



## rocco0218 (Apr 11, 2011)

If the legal age is sixteen, you have nothing to worry about...except your best friend! If he gives you the green light you should run through that shit!! If not give that little freak my number so she can sext me!!!


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 11, 2011)

"Heyyy what's uppppp"  means when and where can i suck your cock in JB language
side note... when in doubt, do it and say you didnt


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 11, 2011)

Bang 'em both.  Have fun!  How often would an opportunity like that come along?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 11, 2011)

@saudichild Lol their parents know what kind of girls they are. I mean why wouldnt they, they see them leave home with the way these girls dress...I used to question their parenting skill until I saw the 17 year old's mother with her once...exact same person just older.

@Zaphod this shit happens a lot lol, when you work at a nightclub. Dumb bitches wanna ride your cock all the time with their friends involved. I could tell you stories..

Im gonna keep it cool, the girl Im trying to bang and keep is definitely a hundred times better in all aspects. Plus it'd be good to have a steady gf if I go on gear


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

lol @ u asking for the nudes.  If ur chick finds the nudes she will assume you fucked them anyway so might as well do it.  At least then you've accomplished something.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes ofcourse  thats why you should send me some.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Yes ofcourse  thats why you should send me some.


 
Careful what u ask for.


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 11, 2011)

There is something seriously wrong with you people.


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

Saney's here in full force.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 11, 2011)

Tesla said:


> Saney's here in full force.


 
Did that pic look like Saney's gyno?  






I think fucking not....


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 11, 2011)

Im ready to trade these 2 girls for an hour with CellarDoor. Pretty good deal, no?


----------



## Tesla (Apr 11, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Im ready to trade these 2 girls for an hour with CellarDoor. Pretty good deal, no?


 


An hour with Saney does sound fun.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 11, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> Fuck 'em and post pics!!    ... Seriously.



Yeah and then you will bail him out if shits goes wrong?  I thought so


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 11, 2011)

I would love to visit canada, I heard nothing but positive things bout the level of sluttiness from the female species.


----------



## Ckeene (Apr 11, 2011)

Well def depends on how hot they are.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 12, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Who said your lady has to know? Man I hate you right now, not really, but sort of because I want to be you.




So thats why you shaved your junk? to get some action from my side? Psh I got guys waiting like hungry pitbulls for these bitches.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Im ready to trade these 2 girls for an hour with CellarDoor. Pretty good deal, no?


 
You'd want more than an hour.  It's better if I'm allowed to take my time, after all, I wouldn't want to break you.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> You'd want more than an hour. It's better if I'm allowed to take my time, after all, I wouldn't want to break you.


 
You sound like da woman of muh dreamzzzzz


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> You sound like da woman of muh dreamzzzzz


 
lol


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 12, 2011)

Ill give you ManInBlack's woman and these girls for CellarDoor for a night. I'll need to video it tho, Im sure 90% of IM have been curious about CD's dominating skills.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Ill give you ManInBlack's woman and these girls for CellarDoor for a night. I'll need to video it tho, Im sure 90% of IM have been curious about CD's dominating skills.


 
I will glad allow it...Her skills are a recent development for me, but I am already highly interested.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok, ok I have to cum clean here. I am not a dominatrix so much as Ima tease during sex. Lemme explain...


I may start out as the aggressor, but I love it when I can push him to the point of taking control. I love a guy that talks, spanks and pulls hair. If I can get him to that point, Ima happy girl.


So I'm both, I guess, dominant and submissive?


----------



## phosphor (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ok, ok I have to cum clean here. I am not a dominatrix so much as Ima tease during sex. Lemme explain...
> 
> 
> I may start out as the aggressor, but I love it when I can push him to the point of taking control. I love a guy that talks, spanks and pulls hair. If I can get him to that point, Ima happy girl.
> ...



You sound confused. Not really, both of those traits are good in the same evening. How about naked and crying while reaching for the phone. Watch it cellar, you may be attracting a few here to put you that way


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Ok, ok I have to *cum* clean here. I am not a dominatrix so much as Ima tease during sex. Lemme explain...
> 
> 
> I may start out as the aggressor, but I love it when I can push him to the point of taking control. I love a guy that talks, spanks and pulls hair. If I can get him to that point, Ima happy girl.
> ...


 
I see what you did there! You said cum INSTEAD of come, you dirty dominissive tigress you!! 

Do YOU see what I did there??


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

phosphor said:


> You sound confused. Not really, both of those traits are good in the same evening. How about naked and crying while reaching for the phone. Watch it cellar, you may be attracting a few here to put you that way


 

Aw worried I'm gonna get hurt?  Let me put it to you like this, been there, done that and in the end that muther fucker was crying and on his knees.

Fucking around on a forum is one thing, IRL I'm a good judge of character, cautious, and mean as hell when I have to be.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> I see what you did there! You said cum INSTEAD of come, you dirty dominissive tigress you!!
> 
> Do YOU see what I did there??


 

Forgive me.  I bounce around on another forum, everyone there uses "cum" instead of "come".  We also say 2day, orly, ect....


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Forgive me.  I bounce around on another forum, everyone there _*uses "cum" instead of "come"*_.  We also say 2day, orly, ect....


Mmm Hmm...nice save.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Forgive me. I bounce around on another forum, everyone there uses "cum" instead of "come". We also say 2day, orly, ect....


 
Whatever forum that is sounds terrible.

Whatever forum that is sounds pretty cool.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

It be the truth. I just hang there cause the male version of me is a mod there.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 12, 2011)

_male version.
_
Im starting to believe what retlaw was saying.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 12, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> _male version._
> 
> Im starting to believe what retlaw was saying.


 
What did retlaw say?

And all I meant was that he and I think alike.  Equally good shit talkers, I suppose.


----------



## Little Wing (Apr 12, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I would love to visit canada, I heard nothing but positive things bout the level of sluttiness from the female species.




be careful around montreal. there is a transgender reassignment clinic there and i know a guy who was scarred for life by what he thought was a female.

seriously.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 12, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> be careful around montreal. there is a transgender reassignment clinic there and i know a guy who was scarred for life by what he thought was a female.
> 
> seriously.



If they cant decide what language to speak they also cant decide what gender to be. Montreal is shitty. People that have never been there will tell you how its 'the capital' of partying in canada...its not that great at all.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 12, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> What did retlaw say?
> 
> And all I meant was that he and I think alike.  Equally good shit talkers, I suppose.



That you hide a cock somewhere in there.


----------



## boss (Apr 13, 2011)

age of consent is 16 but the rule is you cant be more then 3 years older until you're both over 18...


----------



## MyK (Apr 13, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> *If they cant decide what language to speak they also cant decide what gender to be*. Montreal is shitty. People that have never been there will tell you how its 'the capital' of partying in canada...its not that great at all.


 


true story.

montreal is meh at best


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 13, 2011)

Also, Ive been bored here at work and went on plentyoffish for a bit.

Just got a date with this girl






her idea, her date, her place.


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 13, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Also, Ive been bored here at work and went on plentyoffish for a bit.
> 
> Just got a date with this girl
> 
> ...


 
Nice homie


----------



## oufinny (Apr 13, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Also, Ive been bored here at work and went on plentyoffish for a bit.
> 
> Just got a date with this girl
> 
> ...



Tap that shit man, I would wreck it!


----------



## Tesla (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought you were trying to make things good with your current chick...

Now your trolling for skanks on POF.


----------



## MyK (Apr 13, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Also, Ive been bored here at work and went on plentyoffish for a bit.
> 
> Just got a date with this girl
> 
> ...


 

yea, thats her pic she sent you!!


----------



## phosphor (Apr 13, 2011)

I hope you saw the bottom half already - you know how the intarweb chickas are. Her shoulders are a bit rounded and that's not a good sign for a tight caboose. Cute though - hammer that till her head turns beet red bro.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 13, 2011)

Tesla said:


> I thought you were trying to make things good with your current chick...
> 
> Now your trolling for skanks on POF.




I am, haha. Im seeing this girl god knows when but she wants to hang out as soon as *I *have time for her. My current lady and I are suppose to go for dinner and figure all this out.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 13, 2011)

MyK 3.0 said:


> yea, thats her pic she sent you!!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 13, 2011)

She said she weights around 130 I think. Tapable.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 13, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> That you hide a cock somewhere in there.


 
Lol, oh really... 

I think it's just that boys get scared when a woman can get just as down and dirty as you can and make no apologies for it.  And I can hide a cock in a few places, it does not, however, belong to me. 




I think that chick is pretty.  Have fun, take pics


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 24, 2011)

in california, 16 will get you 20. fuck the 19year old and get a 18+ stand-in for the 16 year old


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 24, 2011)

This is what I ended up pounding


----------



## phosphor (Apr 24, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> This is what I ended up pounding


 
Umm wtf man. That is grade A+++ and could be in all of our whackoff pics collection and be in the top 5. I dunno whether to cry myself to sleep having failed at not banging anything that hot, go out with my wife and find a 'toy' together, or just be envious and hate you.

I'll go with tits or GTFO and followup with 'find a toy' with the wife. If your going to post that tease without followup, we will hunt you down, son.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 24, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Lol, oh really...
> 
> I think it's just that boys get scared when a woman can get just as down and dirty as you can and make no apologies for it. And I can hide a cock in a few places, it does not, however, belong to me.
> 
> I think that chick is pretty. Have fun, take pics


 






For some reason, people think e-teasing and e-posing is the hip thing to do. Your a fat, middle aged, balding... like me I guess. Christ.. I just had the revelation typing that I am actually all of these things. Anyways, back to the point. Some of your posts remind me of some fat chick doing phone sex.

Tits or gtfo.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 24, 2011)

so tell us the story.....


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 24, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Also, Ive been bored here at work and went on plentyoffish for a bit.
> 
> Just got a date with this girl
> 
> ...



Haha, DUDE! How did I not know about this site?! Been on there a couple of hours and already got a date. Who would have thought? I think that sites going to be dangerous for when Im on cycle.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 24, 2011)

What.. that adult friend finder shit? I assume that's what it is.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 24, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


>


----------



## Hubauer (Apr 24, 2011)

Just joined that site.... no girls that hot within 1000 miles of me! haha


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 24, 2011)

No I didnt get with the POF chick lol, well sort of did. Last sat we  hung out and ended up kissing a little bit....I got to know more about  her and it wouldnt be right to sleep with her and leave her lol.

The jailbaits, they still call me sometimes here and there..I saw her at  the mall last week with like 3 guys who were probably dying to get a  chance to kiss her ass. 

The other girl is from a bar. I work at at one of the classy night clubs here on Saturday nights so pussy tends to move my way sometimes.

Id be carefully with POF, once I almost went on a date with a girl that had only one arm. She didnt even tell me that through all our dirty texts...lol.


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 24, 2011)

Damn man, just damn... Makes me rethink settling down.... Constant on hand poon _is_ great though.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 24, 2011)

Im feeling like shit right now, I promised this girl, a friend, we'd go on a walk this evening at 10pm in the park catch up and hang out..but I bailed and its almost midnight. I woke up at 11, I'll tell her im sorry but still shits gonna explode.

This thread needs to die before they find out about me..lol.


----------



## phosphor (Apr 25, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Im feeling like shit right now, I promised this girl, a friend, we'd go on a walk this evening at 10pm in the park catch up and hang out..but I bailed and its almost midnight. I woke up at 11, I'll tell her im sorry but still shits gonna explode.
> 
> This thread needs to die before they find out about me..lol.


 
Digital and the Pokemon pussy: gotta fuck them all.

Fat chance of them discovering you! I am sure some cannot even read. This is one roid/BB site out of.. fuck, how many? I was kinda worried about my identity, but now Idunna give a fuck. If they happened to actually discover you, just go on the lamb and crash at each of our houses across canada and here - as long as you bring prime pussy in tow of course.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2011)

Haha they are such a distraction man, I got school, work and training to worry about. When you start growing feelings for these cock suckers it gets even worst.

Im just gonna get a girlfriend and settle down. Less hassle.


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 25, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Haha they are such a distraction man, I got school, work and training to worry about. When you start growing feelings for these cock suckers it gets even worst.
> 
> Im just gonna get a girlfriend and settle down. Less hassle.



Hahaha. Next time some big titty two armed girl hits you up, I want you to remember you said this! 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## phosphor (Apr 25, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Haha they are such a distraction man, I got school, work and training to worry about. When you start growing feelings for these cock suckers it gets even worst.
> 
> Im just gonna get a girlfriend and settle down. Less hassle.


 
Isn't that human nature? You got what I want, I got what you want. I feel for you though - I do NOT miss all the games associated with dating in any way. When I get off work, I have someone to go home to every night ready to fulfil every need. When there is a crisis in my life, I have someone to lean on. In a happy marriage like I have, even with the ups and downs, there is no beating it and wouldn't trade it for all the sweet titties in the world. You do however pull in some grade A pussy though - there is something to be said with that. You could be pulling in crack whores off the street like some of these other losers on here - this is their only option to bust a nut besides with rosey palmer or a warmed up piece of meat with a hole in it. Could be worse, could be better. You sound like a good guy overall and wish you the best in what you seek.

In the meantime, keep posting pics. We will live our lives vicariously through you, Obi-Wan.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Im just gonna get a girlfriend and settle down. Less hassle.


 
Do this and you'll pay for your stupidity!


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 26, 2011)

phosphor said:


> Isn't that human nature? You got what I want, I got what you want. I feel for you though - I do NOT miss all the games associated with dating in any way. When I get off work, I have someone to go home to every night ready to fulfil every need. When there is a crisis in my life, I have someone to lean on. In a happy marriage like I have, even with the ups and downs, there is no beating it and wouldn't trade it for all the sweet titties in the world. You do however pull in some grade A pussy though - there is something to be said with that. You could be pulling in crack whores off the street like some of these other losers on here - this is their only option to bust a nut besides with rosey palmer or a warmed up piece of meat with a hole in it. Could be worse, could be better. You sound like a good guy overall and wish you the best in what you seek.
> 
> In the meantime, keep posting pics. We will live our lives vicariously through you, Obi-Wan.



You could still have fun  I know a lot of married guys that play around. I dont understand it but I hear it happening.

I havent had a serious relationship in..almost 2 years now lol, so I do miss the intimacy. I still havent given up hope for the one special  she knows how I feel, she just needs time which is absolutely perfect because I need this time to train and study. In a few months I'll be done and have time. Then i'll sweep her off her feet. =)


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 26, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> Do this and you'll pay for your stupidity!




I'm not like you, I never let my bitch control me. And they love it


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 26, 2011)

In the mean time here are some pictures of my ex.

Her name is Sarah Montavez, add her on FB if you want LOL. Tell her your Navid's bestfriend.

















I have tits on my other computer, but Im not going to be home for long at all for the next few 2 days.


----------



## ThisIsNotTheDEA (Apr 26, 2011)

> I'm not like you, I never let my bitch control me. And they love it


^ confident talk from such a not big


p.s. could that bitch be any more airbrushed/photoshopped?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 26, 2011)

ThisIsNotTheDEA said:


> ^ confident talk from such a not big
> 
> 
> p.s. could that bitch be any more *airbrushed/photoshopped?*



I dont know, I'll ask her when I see her, thanks for the suggestion..


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> I dont know, I'll ask her when I see her, thanks for the suggestion..


 
Looks like she's a member of the I.B.T.C


----------



## Evil Eagle (Apr 26, 2011)

I'd hit that shit from the front AND the back. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 26, 2011)

Enjoy yourself, you only live once!


----------



## sprayherup (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm yes, that bitch needs to be showered with semen pronto.


----------



## CellarDoor (Apr 26, 2011)

phosphor said:


> For some reason, people think e-teasing and e-posing is the hip thing to do. Your a fat, middle aged, balding... like me I guess. Christ.. I just had the revelation typing that I am actually all of these things. Anyways, back to the point. Some of your posts remind me of some fat chick doing phone sex.
> 
> Tits or gtfo.



Captn's seen me.  He can tell you that I'm not a fat, balding, middle-aged man.  Or a chubby phone sex bitch.  

And a PG-13 version of my tits are posted so you can sux my strap-on.


----------

